# Anyone alive



## Jollymon

Jersey don't fish no more, Did all use fishermen get wacked or what. 










Leave the Tackle,Take the Cannolis


----------



## fish bucket

not many fishing right now and those that are are not really catching.......as soon as bass season opens on march 1st you will see some reports


----------



## Pajigging machin

I been checking this forum for little over a year now. Very Few people in jersey post. But Maryland posts a lot. Me being from PA i read both.


----------



## kurazy kracka

no fish in NJ


----------



## fish bucket

just keep thinking that.....it keeps the crowds down........lol


----------



## Surf City Angler

LBI represented


----------



## Guest

fish bucket said:


> just keep thinking that.....it keeps the crowds down........lol


Hahahaha........


----------



## Guest

Pajigging machin said:


> I been checking this forum for little over a year now. Very Few people in jersey post. But Maryland posts a lot. Me being from PA i read both.


Not trying to stir the pot but I've read through alot of this site. Seems about the 2010-ish time a lot of jersey got suspended. Crap ton of arguing and post hijacking....similar to what I'm doing now. And the links......ohhhh....don't forget the links. I'm shakin in my boots now thinking about a link


----------



## kurazy kracka

fish bucket said:


> just keep thinking that.....it keeps the crowds down........lol


I don't think it, I know.


----------



## Garboman

kurazy kracka said:


> I don't think it, I know.


I got 5 Stripers yesterday Morning on Hatteras.

All on the first cast with my net, at Secret Spot.

Stripers were 12-17".

Moved over five feet and threw the net again and all in the net were 16-20" Mullet.

No big Stripers at all all winter long...evidently they all die in Jersey before they can make it to Diamond Shoals in the winter...


----------



## kurazy kracka

Garboman said:


> I got 5 Stripers yesterday Morning on Hatteras.
> 
> All on the first cast with my net, at Secret Spot.
> 
> Stripers were 12-17".
> 
> Moved over five feet and threw the net again and all in the net were 16-20" Mullet.
> 
> No big Stripers at all all winter long...evidently they all die in Jersey before they can make it to Diamond Shoals in the winter...


I wonder if they have changed up their migration pattern in the last 10 years and winter over in/outside the lower CB.


----------



## jay b

No Rockfish down here, all our bait is in Reedville


----------



## BillHoo

Heading up to NJ this weekend to help my mom weld up a rusted basement door.

Will pack a fishing pole and I also printed out the National Saltwater Registry for fishing in NJ. don't know if I'll even have time to go to the shore on the way back home to VA. but it's good to be ready. If I do go, I'll probably hit Belmar inlet, shark River area or even Atlantic city.
https://www.countmyfish.noaa.gov/register/


----------



## BillHoo

Never made it out. Had the pole and tackle packed in the car, but had too many things to do and it was kinda rainy.


----------



## firstcatch

NJ Saltwater fishing is pretty much dead, never to return thanks to egregious regulations. You can go out and limit on just about everything and still not have much meat!


----------



## fish bucket

this is just what the animal activists want.......they can't outright ban fishing so they will nickle and dime us to death.
instead of giving in we should be fighting back intensely........support rfa and other groups that are fighting for fishermens rights


----------



## fish bucket

duplicate


----------

